# 

## Deks

Witam.
Mam takie do Was pytanie.
Mam działke letniskową, wykonawca szamba zalecił mi drenaż działki i zgodziłem się.
Zrobił to w następujący sposób : wykopał rów dokoła domku, wsypał gruby żwir, położył rure drenażową i zasypał ją tym samym żwirem, do drenażu podłączył też rynny. Rów pociągnoł za ogrodzenie do rowu melioracyjnego i tam się kończy drenaż.
Dzisiaj kopaliśmy z ojcem rów pod kabel energetyczny. Podczas kopania było cały czas sucho. Kiedy dotarliśmy do miejsca gdzie leciał drenaż rów zaczoł sie zalewać wodą. Tzn woda zaczeła lecieć z drenażu do kopanego przez nas rowu. Wczoraj padał deszcz.
Powiem jeszcze że w miejscu gdzie drenaż ma swoje ujscie tzn do rowu melioracyjnego za płotem byłu sucho a z końcówki rury nie spadła ani jedna kropelka.
I teraz domyślam sie że drenaż jest źle wykonany, czy może tak ma być?
Bardzo prosze o pomoc.

----------


## selimm

Deks dobrze kombinujesz..

tak trzymaj !

----------


## YEYO

Fachowiec zrobił ci drenaż czy system nawadniający? Jeżeli w drenażu leży faktycznie rura drenarska taka z otworkami i do tego podłączone jest odwodnienie dachu to to nie jest drenowanie tylko nawadnianie. Do drenażu nie podłącza się zasilania w wodę toć to ma spełniać zupełnie inną rolę

----------


## selimm

pewnie ma dwa w jednym 
jakies poziomy tam porobił ??

----------


## Deks

To znaczy że nie wolno łączyć drenażu z rynnami? Oczywiście ruru z dziurkami jak do drenarki.
 A co do poziomów to właśnie tego się obawiam że śa źle zrobione, nie widziałem żeby biegali z poziomicą.

----------


## laspalmas

Moim zdaniem do rury odwadniającej bez problemu można podłączyć odwodnienie dachu. Należy tylko prawidłowo wykonać spadki rurociągu drenarskiego aby woda odpływała do odbiornika. W opisywanym przypadku rurociąg jest albo zapchany albo ma fale.

----------


## aru

> oim zdaniem do rury odwadniającej bez problemu można podłączyć odwodnienie dachu.


rura odwadniająca jak ją nazywasz (i cokolwiek to ma znaczyć) to chyba nie to samo co drenarska



> Fachowiec zrobił ci drenaż czy system nawadniający? Jeżeli w drenażu leży faktycznie rura drenarska taka z otworkami i do tego podłączone jest odwodnienie dachu to to nie jest drenowanie tylko nawadnianie. Do drenażu nie podłącza się zasilania w wodę toć to ma spełniać zupełnie inną rolę


racja...

----------


## Funia28

Jesli zamiarem było odprowadzenie wody z działki to po jaką ch ....ę rura z dziurkami. Fachowiec chyba na obłęd cierpi. Rura owszem ale szczelna poprowadzona z odpowiednim spadkiem.

----------


## areq

Zupełnie prawidłowy sposób odprowadzenia wody z dachu.Najprawdopodobniej rura ułożona jest ze zbyt małym spadkiem,albo gdzieś są "górki" tak jak już :laspalmas napisał.
Przy "normalnym" drenażu spadek takiego rurociągu może być naprawde minimalny i wynosić już nawet 0,1%.
Przy drenażu z podłączonymi rurami spustowymi z dachu należy przede wszystkim:
-na podłączeniu rury spustowej z dachu z rurą drenarską wykonać studnie rewizyjną.Nie można łączyć bezpośrednio rury spustowej z drenarską!!!!
-średnica rury drenaskiej musi być większa lub równa rurze spustowej.Zalecana średnica to minimum 113mm.Optymalna 165mm.Najczęściej kupowana i instalowana rura 80mm to w takim przypadku moze być ciut mało :sad:  /takie są standardowe wymiary rur dren/ 
-rura drenarska musi być ułożona z równym spadkiem minimum 0,3%
To takie podstawowe zasady.Oczywiście w zależności od rodzaju gruntów stosuje się przeróżniste  :smile:  dodatki w stylu otulina z włókna kokosowego,geowłóknina i inne...

----------


## YEYO

> [color=blue]Zupełnie prawidłowy sposób odprowadzenia wody z dachu]


  :ohmy:  
No to wyobraźmy obie. Wiekszy deszczyk rura z dachu fi80 z jednego rogu + fi 80 z drugiego niech będzie dla ułatwienia niski poziom wody gruntowej, ale za to grunt małoprzepuszczalny z domieszką gliny + przewarstwienia działka ze spadkiem. Jeżeli udowodnisz mi, że przy przepływie wody nawet przy rurze fi165 drenaż będzie odbierał prawidłowo wodę z gruntu gdy będzie stale dopompowywany wodą zebraną z dachu to zgoda "jest to prawidłowy sposób odprowadzenia wody".

----------


## laspalmas

Ulewne deszcze w naszej strefie klimatycznej to raczej stan chwilowy a nie ciągły. Rury drenarskie są z dziurami po to aby woda z gruntu przez dziurki wnikała do wewnątrz i odpływała. Jeżeli rurociąg ma prawidłowy spadek to nawet w grząskim terenie powinien odprowadzić wodę z dachu a po pewnym czasie osuszyć teren.
A swoją drogą jaki jest stan wody w rowie melioracyjnym który jest odbiornikiem nadmiaru wody z działki?

----------


## areq

> Napisał areq
> 
> [color=blue]Zupełnie prawidłowy sposób odprowadzenia wody z dachu]
> 
> 
>   
> No to wyobraźmy obie. Wiekszy deszczyk rura z dachu fi80 z jednego rogu + fi 80 z drugiego niech będzie dla ułatwienia niski poziom wody gruntowej, ale za to grunt małoprzepuszczalny z domieszką gliny + przewarstwienia działka ze spadkiem. Jeżeli udowodnisz mi, że przy przepływie wody nawet przy rurze fi165 drenaż będzie odbierał prawidłowo wodę z gruntu gdy będzie stale dopompowywany wodą zebraną z dachu to zgoda "jest to prawidłowy sposób odprowadzenia wody".


Co to znaczy "_stale dopompowywany wodą z dachu_"??W strefie zwrotnikowej budujesz?
1.Deszcz jest zjawiskiem okresowym
2.Jeśli działka ze spadkiem i jest gdzie odprowadzić wody tym lepiej,część wód opadowych spłynie powierzchniowo,przy założeniu ,że występują grunty małoprzepuszczalne w podłożu
3.Jeśli poziom wód gruntowych jest wyższy niż poziom ław i jest to sytuacja stała-teren bardzo podmokły-duży i stały dopływ wód do budynku na rzędnych ca. -50cm poniżej poziomu terenu to w tym momencie bardzo ciężko będzie odprowadzić wody z dachu i filtracyjne z gleby.To skrajny przypadek,ale dla 95% przypadków  rozwiązanie z odprowadzeniem deszczówki jest właściwe,przy dużym reżimie wykonawstwa i najlepiej projektem technicznym wykonania takiego odwodnienia przez speca... a nie tylko wykopanie i wrzucenie rur do wykopu,obrzucenie żwirem i kamieniami i zasypanie

----------


## Deks

> A swoją drogą jaki jest stan wody w rowie melioracyjnym który jest odbiornikiem nadmiaru wody z działki?


Dużo poniżej wylotu drenarki więc to nie tu problem.



> Nie można łączyć bezpośrednio rury spustowej z drenarską!!!!


A u mnie tak jest  :sad:  .
Czyli drenarka do reklamacji. Ale jak to tego sie ustosunkuje "fachowiec" który to robił?

----------


## PRO

Włąsnie mam zamiar położyc rure drenarską wokół budynku mam odkopane fundamenty do poziomu ław i będe kładł rure fi 80 jako drenaż bez rynien, mam zamiar zrobic spadek w kierunku działki (ogrodu), następnie na końcu drenażu kopię studnie chłonną i do niej wpuścić koniec rury drenarskiej, dwie końcówki tej rury, w jakiej odległości mam położyć rure od fundamentów, później zasypuje żwirkiem, pospółką czy jakoś tak.

----------


## areq

> Włąsnie mam zamiar położyc rure drenarską wokół budynku mam odkopane fundamenty do poziomu ław i będe kładł rure fi 80 jako drenaż bez rynien, mam zamiar zrobic spadek w kierunku działki (ogrodu), następnie na końcu drenażu kopię studnie chłonną i do niej wpuścić koniec rury drenarskiej, dwie końcówki tej rury, w jakiej odległości mam położyć rure od fundamentów, później zasypuje żwirkiem, pospółką czy jakoś tak.


Oś rury drenarskiej w odległości 20-80cm od spodu ław fundamentowych w poziomie i góra rury na wysokości spodu ław pionowo.
Jeśli masz grunty piaszczyste nie trzeba dawać otuliny z geowłókniny tylko zasypać żwirem o frakcji 8-16mm do wysokości 20-30cm powyżej góry rury i reszte gruntem rodzimym.
Jeśli piasek ten jest mocno pylasty to całość (rura +obsypka) owija się geowłókniną z zakładem 10cm.Podobnie jest dla gruntów spoistych takich jak gliny,iły
Instrukcja obsługi:
na dnie spoziomowanego wykopu rozkładamy geowłókninę tak by końce były "wypuszczone w górę" na jakieś 50cm,na nią kładziemy rurę drenarską i obsypujemy tym zwirem/kamykami/,potem całość owijamy geowłókniną z zakładem..najlepiej wykop zasypać piaskiem bądź żwirem,jeśli takowy występuje na terenie działki to o.k. jeśli nie to niestety trzeba tego piachu dowieźć.

----------


## PRO

Mam generalnie gline i rów przy fundamencie wokół budynku i rure drenarska chcę zasypać żwirkiem do samej góry bez włókniny.
Czy to będzie OK?

----------


## areq

> Mam generalnie gline i rów przy fundamencie wokół budynku i rure drenarska chcę zasypać żwirkiem do samej góry bez włókniny.
> Czy to będzie OK?


Sorry ,ze tak późno odpowiadam...
Geowłóknina kosztuje naprawde niewiele...Z glin może być wymywany materiał ilasty/pylasty który po pewnym czasie,mimo chroniącej warstwy żwirów, może  skutecznie zamulić otwory w rurach jak i same rury drenarskie..Geowłóknina znaaacznie to ograniczy.

----------


## Marek01

mam pytanie czym różni się geowłóknina od agrowłókniny.Czy ta druga może być zastosowana do drenarzu

----------


## Last Rico

Agrowłóknina nie może być użyta przy pracach drenarskich,  bo się biodegraduje.

----------


## Marek01

dzięki    Last Rico

----------


## xavi

> Agrowłóknina nie może być użyta przy pracach drenarskich,  bo się biodegraduje.


A jak wygląda sprawa z agro/geowłókniną czarną o gramaturze 50g/m2 sprzedawaną w sklepach ogrodniczych do oddzielania kory od gruntu??
Czy można ją zastosować jako filtr w drenażu??

----------


## Wwiola

No dobrze, wszystcy tutaj piszecie o drenazu opaskowym odprowadzającym wody gruntowe. Ja mam odwrotną sytuację, bo wód gruntowych nie mam (dokopaliśmy się do 4 m i nie było - budynek niepodpiwniczony), za to mam nieprzepuszczalny grunt (tłusta glina) i problem z wodą z dachu. Wymysliłam sobie drenaż *rozsączający*.
Co powiedzą spece na takie rozwiązanie :
wykop, rura drenarska ze spadkiem, opsypana jakimś 40cm zwiru dookoła budynku. Po drodze "zbiera" wodę z rur spustowych, na końcu studnia chłonna (niestety głeboka aż na 3 m, bo dopiero tam jest piasek. Co się nie rozsączy po drodze (przy ulewnych deszczach niewiele) odpłynie do studni. Ma sens takie rozwiązanie ?

----------


## xavi

> No dobrze, wszystcy tutaj piszecie o drenazu opaskowym odprowadzającym wody gruntowe. Ja mam odwrotną sytuację, bo wód gruntowych nie mam (dokopaliśmy się do 4 m i nie było - budynek niepodpiwniczony), za to mam nieprzepuszczalny grunt (tłusta glina) i problem z wodą z dachu. Wymysliłam sobie drenaż *rozsączający*.
> Co powiedzą spece na takie rozwiązanie :
> wykop, rura drenarska ze spadkiem, opsypana jakimś 40cm zwiru dookoła budynku. Po drodze "zbiera" wodę z rur spustowych, na końcu studnia chłonna (niestety głeboka aż na 3 m, bo dopiero tam jest piasek. Co się nie rozsączy po drodze (przy ulewnych deszczach niewiele) odpłynie do studni. Ma sens takie rozwiązanie ?


Pewnie że ma , ale faktycznie w studni musisz się głęboko dokopać.

----------


## Kris_eS

Witam.
Bradzo ciekawy watek, co wazniejesze merytoryczny.
Mam kilka pytan do praktykow.

Mam stary dom z pruskiego muru, ponad 150letni, na kamiennych fundamentach. nawet jesli byla tam jakakolwiek izolacja to pewnie juz jej nie ma. izolacje pionowa i pozioma zrobic bedzie trzeba na nowo.
Pytanie o drenaz.
Dom nie jest podpiwnicznony. Poziom wod gruntowych niski, ale problem robi woda opadowa dlugo utrzymujaca sie w gruncie na pokladach gliniastych. Po deszczu poziom tej wody to nawet 50cm.
szukajac informacji o drenazu znalazlem taki cytat 

"Nie ma natomiast sensu instalowanie drenażu wokół domu niepodpiwniczonego, gdyż nawet wysoki, stale utrzymujący się poziom wód gruntowych w żaden sposób nie zagraża fundamentom ani budynkowi. Jednak dość często wykonawcy proponują wykonanie drenażu w takich domach, co naraża inwestora na niepotrzebne dodatkowe koszty." http://www.budujemydom.pl/abc/325/

Czy warto robic drenaz? Dodam ze wykopy i tak beda robione, row na odprowadzenie wody jest. oczywiscie woda z rynien bedzie odprowadzana poza dzialke.

Pyt 2 dot izolacji budynku.
drewniana podloga z parteru bedzie zrywana, na jej miejsce wylewka betonowa na styropianie. Czym i w jaki sposob zabezpieczyc ja przed wilgocia? Czy jest to konieczne gdy podloga jest powyzej poziomu gruntu?

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc

pozdr
Krzysztof

----------


## xavi

> "Nie ma natomiast sensu instalowanie drenażu wokół domu niepodpiwniczonego, gdyż nawet wysoki, stale utrzymujący się poziom wód gruntowych w żaden sposób nie zagraża fundamentom ani budynkowi. Jednak dość często wykonawcy proponują wykonanie drenażu w takich domach, co naraża inwestora na niepotrzebne dodatkowe koszty." Krzysztof



Z tym to się nie zgodzę, bo u mnie w domu już po 2 latach odleciał tynk cienkowarstwowy (odmarzł) od ścian fundamentowych. Niby wszystko było wykonane tak jak książka pisze, ale jednak...

Teraz zamontowałem drenaż. Co prawda niezbyt głęboko, ale mam nadzieję, że zabezpieczy ocieplenie fundamentu przed kontaktem z wodą stojącą ktura się przy nim zbierała.

Fundament jest od nowa otynkowany cienkowarstwowo, dodatkowo zabezpieczony folią w płynie  + drenaż wypełniony żwirem.

Czas pokaże .....

----------


## mamamatinka

pyanie praktyczne a propos geowłokniny - muszę ją kupić ale nie mam pojęcia jak wziąć wymiar. Tzn. rozumiem jak ma wyglądać drenaż (mam nadzieję że ekipa budowalńców rozumie to lepiej niż ja), no ale nie wiem jaki szeroki wziąć ten pasek geowłókniny? Ile będzie miała ta rura z obsypką 50 cm?? na 40?? Tam gdzie chce kupić mają szerokości 1, 2 lub 4 metry?? to co wziąć tę 2 metrową x obwód fundamentów????

----------


## Jola_K

jak temat drenazu powrocil, to i ja o cos zapytam:

- jak to jest z geowloknina? mnie przy glinie ilastej odradzono zakup geowłokniny, dlatego ze przy tym rodzaju gruntu, po pewnym czasie jej otworki zasklepia sie tak dokladnie, ze woda w stopniu minimalnym/lub wcale nie bedzie mogla przenikac do drenow

----------


## piona

Trzeba odróżnić drenaż nawadniający od odwadniającego czyli osuszającego grunt. Ten pierwszy można połączyć z rynnami poprzez zbiornik pośredni, który w razie czego będzie zbierał nadmiar wody z tym że wyjście rur nawadniających powinno być naj najniżej tego zbiornika, a wlot z rynien jak nawyżej. Brak takiego zbiornika przy słabej przepuszczalności grunu może spowodować jedynie to, że woda przy potężnej ulewie nie nadąży wsiąkać w grunt przez co w końcu będzie zbierać się w rynnach co może doprowadzić do ich oberwania. Drugi typ drenażu to drenaż osuszający. Stosuje sie go w celu odprowadzenia wód opadowych w przypadku gruntów słaboprzepuszczalnych lub odprowadzenia wód gruntowych do kanalizacji (TYLKO DESZCZOWEJ) bądź do rowu melioracyjnego. Na terenach gdzie poziom wód gruntowych jest wysoko częściej spotyka się rowy melioracyjne (szkoda że za dzisiejszych czasów nie buduje się takich rzeczy  :wink: ) niż na terenach o niskim pozioie wód gruntowych. Jest też jeszcze jedna możliwość; mianowicie, wykonanie drenażu opaskowego wokół budynku na wysokości mniej więcej połowie ław fundamentowych przy zachowaniu spadku 0,5-1,5% w zupełności wystaracza i odprowadzenie zebranej wody do tzw. studni chłonnej. Problem zaczyna się wtedy gdy przy kopaniu takiej studni na głębokości 3, 4, czy 5 metrów grunt jest nieprzepuszczalny czyli glina, ił, lub margiel. Mój znajomy wykonał dren wokół budynku oraz zebrał drenem wodę z całej działki wykorzystując do tego 350 mb rur drenarskich, następnie wykopał studnię GŁĘBINOWĄ i całą zebraną wodę wpuścił 45 m pod ziemię. Radził się wcześniej geologa co do takiego rozwiązania, oraz był i widział takie rozwiązanie na własne oczy u tego człowieka który kopie studnie. Człowiek od studni ma takie rozwiązanie u siebie obok swojego domu i powiedział że tylko dzięki temu, on jako jedyny w okolicy nie ma wody w piwnicy na wiosnę. Puszczenie wody do studni głębinowej jest trochę nie bardzo w przypadku braku wodociągu, gdyż wiadomo że woda powierzchniowa jest zanieczyszczona i tak dalej. Jednakże w przypadku gdy jest wodociąg w okolicy było to jedyne rozwiązanie które całkowicie ochroniło go przed zalewaniem wiosną. Co do układania drenu ja proponuję następującą metodę. ok. 30-40 cm od ławy na połowie jej wysokości układamy na rodzimym gruncie (najlepiej nieprzepuszczalnym) geowłókninę, na to kładziemy rurę drenarską, następnie obsypujemy to żwirem tak aby w przekroju poprzecznym pole powierzcni żwiru miało przynajmniej 0,25mkw, całośc następnie owijamy geowłókniną która pozostała nam z zakładek, najlepsza jest geowłóknina o szer 1,5 - 2m całość przysypujemy nak najbardziej przepusczalnym materiałem, na początek jeszcze 30 cm żwiru lub tłucznia następnie piasek, nie zagęszczamy tego.  Oczywiście folię kubełkową układamy do poziomu poniżej rury drenarskiej. Wodę z drenażu oczywiście odprowadzamy jak najdalej się da i jak najniżej. 
Z doświadczenia wiem że nie ma nic gorszego niż wilgoć w domu.
Jeżeli raz nie zrobi się dokładnie, trzeba będzie robić drugi raz...

----------


## Zdzislaw

Ja mam wode na 50 cm i lawy praktycznie sa w wodzie caly czas. Moj fachowiec do drenazu planuje wykorzystac saczke ktora przechodzi tam pod lawami. Do saczki ma dolaczyc rurki drenazowe opasujace fundament. Do tego w dalszym etapie planuje tez odprowadzac wode z rynien.  Teraz saczka jest zapchana i stad wysoki poziom. Po udroznieniu caly system powinien dzialac poniewaz mam czysty piach. Mysle, ze to dobry pomysl ale chetnie wyslucham opinii zanim rozstane sie z 5000zl.

----------


## Radekkow

Zrobiłem drenaż opaskowy wokół piwnicy. Póki co - piwnica jest zakryta stropem, ale dachu jeszcze nie ma i jest otwór na klatkę schodową. Od kilku dni pada - sami wiecie. Czy to normalne, że pomimo ułożenia drenażu woda w piwnicy jeszcze stoi? Nie ma jeszcze betonu w piwnicy.

Innymi słowy - jak szybko drenaż powinien odbierać wodę?

----------


## sylwia33

No i mam problem....

Mam częściowe podpiwniczenie .
Podpiwniczona jest tyllnia połowa domu.
I fachowcy w czasie zasypywania piaskiem (mimo moich sugesti )nie dali drenażu pod zasypaną piachem ściane .Jestem w sciekła bo zwracałam na to uwagę ,kierownik został specjalnie sprowadzony  wtym celu na budowe i stwierdził ze lac sie nie bedzie ,ze drenować tej ściany nie trzeba....
Oczywiscie dałam sie na mówić i na efekty nie trzeba było długo czekać ...
Woda w piwnicy pojawiła sie ...
Fundament schodowy jak by mało tego było...

Drenaż został  wykonany od frontu od sciany odsuniety z 70 cm (robiony poniżej ławy) i wykopany na głebokośc 2,50m o szekokości od 30-40 cm

Boki podobnie zrobione z każdej strony do połowy domu odsuniete 50-70 cm od ściany takze bardzo głęboko .Poniżej ławy tak jak od frontu .Na czesc podpiwniczoną drenaż zbliża sie już do ściany ...
Byłam pewna ze zrobią go przy ścianie jednak jest odsuniety z 15 cm od ściany 

wode oczywiscie zebrało ale mam pytania :

1.Co zrobić z miejscem te 70 cm od frontu co jest miedzy ścianą funadamentową a drenażem ?Czym obsypać ?(drenaż był głęboko poniżej ławy ,by zebrac wode w piwnicy )
2.Czy drenaż w cześci podpiwniczonej nie powinien iśc prz samej ścianie a nie w odległości 15 cm ?Czy kopac i poszerzac i dosypywac żwiru?
Grunt to glina ,gliny piaszczyste(tak z badan gruntu wychodzi)

3.Coś mi sie wydaje ze jeden bok budunku odrenowali dali troche żwiru i zasypali ziemią ..Czy kazać im odkopywac i ciagnąć żwir do samej góry?

4.I jak dostać sie pod tą scianę jak niedaj boze coś by sie działo (ta scianę co zasypali co odziela czesc podpiwniczoną od niepodpiwniczonej )Czy mozna nawiercac jakoś wybrac trochu piachu włożyć rure drenarską i żwir ?

Jestem sciekła na kierownika budowy takze bo olali moje sugestie .
bardzo proszę o pomoc 

p.s jak bym jeszcze raz zaczynała budowe napewno w domu była piwnica pod całym domem ..mniej problemów .No ale skąd mogłam wiedzieć ...

dziękuję

----------

gdzie odprowadzana jest woda z drenażu ? udało sie uzyskac spadki ?
(Boże, piszemy z dużej litery ...)

----------


## sylwia33

Jesli to do mnie pytanie to :
Woda jest odprowadzona do studni chłonnej .Zachowane są spadki .
Teraz jest sucho od kilku tygodni a woda drenem zasówa ...do studni tak sie leje ze pod wrazeniem jestem ....i jak tu sie miało do piwnicy nie lac ...  :sad:  

Pozdarwiam

----------

> ...do studni tak sie leje ze pod wrazeniem jestem ....i jak tu sie miało do piwnicy nie lac ...  
> 
> Pozdarwiam


a co sie dzieje z wodą ze studni chłonnej ? rozsączana jest z niej woda z powrotem do gruntu?
wypompowywana ? gdzie ?

----------


## sylwia33

Mam działkę z spadkiem .W kierunku studni jest coraz większy spadek
Studnia chłonna jest w odległości około 17 m od budynku .Jest ona poniżej budynku ,za budynkiem .
Woda do studni sie wlewa z ruru kanalizacyjnej z studzienki zbiorczej  (prawie jak z kranu ) ale w kręgach nie przybywa wiec pewnie sie wchłania .Studnia jest w rogu działki w bezpiecznej odległości i mam działkę z spadkiem wiec wydaje mi sie ze nie ma mozliwości cofnięcia sie wody  :smile: Bo za studnia dalej jest spadek ....
Jesli tak by sie miało stac ze sie napełni to przepompuje ta wode do studzienki z kanazizacji deszczowej (znajduje sie na mojej działce )Do kanalizacji deszczowej odprowadzac będę wodę z rynien .

Brzozna i jak uważasz co z tym moim drenażem ?

----------

mysle, ze drenaz masz OK
ile tej wody w piwnicy było ?
jak długo sie utrzymywała ? czy jest w piwnicy posadzka ?

----------


## sylwia33

czesc
W piwnicy jest beton tylko .Co do wody to zbierała sie w rogach piwnicy tak z 6 cm .Nie zalewała całej piwnicy ..i czy lało bardzo czy prawie wogóle wody było tyle samo .Nawet jak było sucho i usunełam ta wode to na drugi dzien było znowu tyle samo .
Boję sie o tą scianę miedzy piwnicą a czescią nie podpiwniczoną ..Jak nie było drenazu to woda sie za nia spiętrzała i ściana była prawie mokra .Teraz od kąd jest drenaż jest sucho ..ale boje sie ze tylko do pierwszych większych ulew  :sad: 

I co jak znowu zacznie sie spiętrzac za nią woda ?Mozna jakoś tam sie dostać pod nia ?Ktos robił taki manewr?

Drenaż mam od niecałego tygodnia .. a czy nagomanadzona gdzies tam woda moze jeszcze spływac?Po jakim czasie mozna powiediec ze teren sie osuszył?

dziękuję

----------

> czesc
> W piwnicy jest beton tylko .Co do wody to zbierała sie w rogach piwnicy tak z 6 cm .Nie zalewała całej piwnicy ...


swiadczy to o tym ze posadzka jest nierówna 
drenaz musi działac dłużej aby woda wyrobiła sobie kanaliki w gruncie do drenazu 
jednak obawiam sie, ze przy długotrwałych ulewach moze dochodzic do pojawiania sie wody w piwnicy /brak izolacji/

----------


## Barbossa

cóz, wykonanie drenażu za taką ścianą byłoby chyba jeszcze bardziej tragiczne niż pozostawienie bez
drenaże ZAWSZE po zewnętrznym obrysie budynku, nigdy poniżej pozomu dołu ław
tu powinny być drenaże na różnych poziomach, połączone kolektorem
zasypane raczej warstwą przepuszczalną do poziomu gruntu

dookoła chałupy zrobiłbym dość szeroką opaskę, obowiązkowo odprowadzić wodę z rynien jakimś kolektorem na większą odl od chałupy

jakiś paintoryt?

----------


## sylwia33

Drenaż nie jest poniżej poziomu ławy .A tam gdzie jest od frontu odsuneliśmy sie z nim 70 cm od domu 
Czyli radzicie nie ruszacz tej ściany ?Nie ryc po bokach ..nie przebijac się przez beton  w celu wsadzenia tam rury drenarskiej i żwiru?Oczywiscie z spadkiem by wylewało sie poza dom ?
To co robic ? czy wogóle mozna coś zrobic ....

----------

ja bym jeszcze poczekał ...
zgadzam sie z *Barbossą* co do odprowadzenia wody z rynien jak najdalej od budynku 
i mysle podobnie, ze warstwa zwiru /nad drenazem/ mogła byc grubsza ...

----------


## sylwia33

Dziekuje   :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

...

----------


## Barbossa

np coś takiego



co Wy na to?

Ty chciałaś robić rurę tak, jak ta czerwona kropa (wyżej lub niże, bez znaczenia) ?

----------


## sylwia33

Tak jak ta czerwona kropka tylko trochu niżej (nie poniżej środkowej ławy)
Czy jest sens ?czy to nie zaszkodzi konstrukcji ściany?I jak to zrobic ?

----------


## sylwia33

> Tak jak ta czerwona kropka tylko trochu niżej (nie poniżej środkowej ławy)w zdłóż..
> Czy jest sens ?czy to nie zaszkodzi konstrukcji ściany?I jak to zrobic ?

----------


## Barbossa

czerwona kropa to błędne rozwiązanie
ściągasz wodę pod płytszą część chałupy
może doprowadzić do rozluźnienia gruntu pod częścią płytszą i ( wbrew pozorom ) do zawilgocenia tej ściany

drenaż TYLKO po zewnętrznej obrysu chałupy, na odpowiednich poziomach (j.w. napisałem)

----------


## sylwia33

> np coś takiego
> 
> 
> 
> co Wy na to?
> 
> Ty chciałaś robić rurę tak, jak ta czerwona kropa (wyżej lub niże, bez znaczenia) ?


dziękuję Barbossa  :smile: 
Nie pomyślałąm o ty ze ta woda pod domem bedzie pracowac i moze rozlużniac tą czesc zasypaną .
Mam drenaż po obrysie domu.Od frontu  na głebokośc prawie 2,5 m i to wszystko do samej góry zasypane jest żwirem na głębokośc 2,5m o szerokości od 30-40 cm.Tylko jest on poniżej ławy wiec odsunięty od niej o 70 cm .Potem łagodnie zbliża sie do ściany (tam gdzie piwnica)ale nie jest przy samej ścianie   :cry:  tylko z 15-20 cm obok ściany .Czy kazac im poszerzyć wykop i zrobić przy ścianie ?Czy zostawic .
Bardzo dziękuję za każdą sugestie   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## sylwia33

Załamałam sie...  :cry:  na ścianie która jest zasypana (co odziela czesc podpiwniczona od niepodpiwniczonej)na dole na środku w jednym miejscu jest podmokniete...  :cry:  bardzo minimalnie ale jest...

Drenaz widac ze dziła reszta piwnicy sucha .....ale nie do konac

Co robic teraz?czy naprawde nie moze przekuć sie pod ta sciane ?Proszę poradzcie cos ..
Pozdarwiam

----------


## Barbossa

zabieraj wodę po zewnętrznej, nic innego nie wymyślisz

----------


## sylwia33

Jak po zewnętzrnej?jest odrenowane juz ...Jak ianczej mozena zebarać wode ?

----------


## sylwia33

a moze zrobic jeszcze jeden drenaż ?od frontu ?Tam juz jest drenaz głęboki na około 2,5 metra ..ale 
moze  odsunąc sie z 2 metry od istniejącego drenazu i wykopac rów na głębokośc 4 metrów wsypac na dno żwir i rure drenarską dać .Zasypac żwirem tam 1 metr a reszte ziemią ?
Juz nie wiem co robić ..  :sad:  

barbassa bardzo Ci dzękuję za odpowiedzi   :big grin:

----------


## sylwia33

Czy ktos ma takie problem z czesciowym podpiwniczeniem ...  :cry:

----------


## sylwia33

> Załamałam sie...  na ścianie która jest zasypana (co odziela czesc podpiwniczona od niepodpiwniczonej)na dole na środku w jednym miejscu jest podmokniete...  bardzo minimalnie ale jest...
> 
> Drenaz widac ze dziła reszta piwnicy sucha .....ale nie do konac
> 
> Co robic teraz?czy naprawde nie moze przekuć sie pod ta sciane ?Proszę poradzcie cos ..
> Pozdarwiam




dziś to samo..delikatnie podmoknięte.....reszta piwnicy sucha .Potem tydzien sucha i ta woda pojawia sie po kilku dniach od opadów czy to mzoliwe ze przez płyte sie leje?Dopiero za tydzien zaczna stawiac sciany...
Co robic ?

----------


## sylwia33

proszę o pomoc .Mamy juz dach i do piwnicy sie leje...
Boze jak ja żałóję ze nie dałam drenu pod zasypana ściane .
Co teraz zrobic?
Czy od frontu mogę zrobic następny dren?
Zalewa z jednego rogu ..Tam gdzie studzinka jest wyżej .Moze dren jest za wysoko o 50 cm i przez to sie leje?
Proszę o pomoc ...

----------


## sylwia33

rynny odpowadzone wiec nie przez nie  :sad: naprawde gdzu by to nie było czesciowe podpiwniczenie sprawa była by prostsza) ...

----------


## Yeti

Sylwia, jak tam ostatecznie rozwiązałaś problem? (dopiero teraz trafiłem na ten wątek)
Czytając wcześniejsze wypowiedzi, myślę że Barbossa dobrze ci radził. Nie ma sensu przepuszczać nitki drenarskiej pod budynkiem (a szczególnie w twojej obecnej sytuacji).
Spójrz na to w ten sposób: zależy nam, żeby sucho było pod budynkiem. ...I właściwie tak jest, bo teren ten przykryty jest dachem. Jeśli tylko pozbędziemy się wody z rynien, to od góry się nie naleje.
Woda dociera do fundamentów z zewnątrz - napływa po deszczu powierzchniowo (zgodnie ze spadkiem terenu) oraz podsiąka glebą praktycznie ze wszystkich stron (na zasadzie wyrównywania stężeń).
Przed wodą płynącą powierzchniowo najłatwiej było by uchronić się stawiając dom na górce  :Wink2:  
Natomiast zarówno przed wodą powierzchniową jak i przed podsiąkającą powinna zabezpieczyć cię drenarska opaska wokół domu. Po prostu wszystko co płynie górą i ziemią trafia wtedy na żwir, którym spływa do rury drenarskiej. Dobrze by było, żeby dreny zasypać do samej powierzchni żwirem, a szczególnie z tej strony, gdzie teren obniża się w stronę domu.

Problem będzie się pojawiał, gdy woda podsiąkać będzie nie z boków, ale od dołu - tak się stanie przy znacznie podniesionym poziomie wód gruntowych - wówczas cały układ drenarski i tak może znaleźć się pod wodą.
Tak wygląda okresowo sytuacja u mnie. Po wiosennych roztopach okoliczne rowy są pełne, ziemia nasiąknięta jest wodą jak gąbka a ujścia rur drenarskich są pod lustrem wody.
Dlatego ja podniosłem teren pod budynkiem na 70cm ponad stan pierwotny.

----------


## sylwia33

> Sylwia, jak tam ostatecznie rozwiązałaś problem? (dopiero teraz trafiłem na ten wątek)
> Czytając wcześniejsze wypowiedzi, myślę że Barbossa dobrze ci radził. Nie ma sensu przepuszczać nitki drenarskiej pod budynkiem (a szczególnie w twojej obecnej sytuacji).
> Spójrz na to w ten sposób: zależy nam, żeby sucho było pod budynkiem. ...I właściwie tak jest, bo teren ten przykryty jest dachem. Jeśli tylko pozbędziemy się wody z rynien, to od góry się nie naleje.
> Woda dociera do fundamentów z zewnątrz - napływa po deszczu powierzchniowo (zgodnie ze spadkiem terenu) oraz podsiąka glebą praktycznie ze wszystkich stron (na zasadzie wyrównywania stężeń).
> Przed wodą płynącą powierzchniowo najłatwiej było by uchronić się stawiając dom na górce  
> Natomiast zarówno przed wodą powierzchniową jak i przed podsiąkającą powinna zabezpieczyć cię drenarska opaska wokół domu. Po prostu wszystko co płynie górą i ziemią trafia wtedy na żwir, którym spływa do rury drenarskiej. Dobrze by było, żeby dreny zasypać do samej powierzchni żwirem, a szczególnie z tej strony, gdzie teren obniża się w stronę domu.
> 
> Problem będzie się pojawiał, gdy woda podsiąkać będzie nie z boków, ale od dołu - tak się stanie przy znacznie podniesionym poziomie wód gruntowych - wówczas cały układ drenarski i tak może znaleźć się pod wodą.
> Tak wygląda okresowo sytuacja u mnie. Po wiosennych roztopach okoliczne rowy są pełne, ziemia nasiąknięta jest wodą jak gąbka a ujścia rur drenarskich są pod lustrem wody.
> Dlatego ja podniosłem teren pod budynkiem na 70cm ponad stan pierwotny.


Witam dawno mnie nie było . 
Sprawa ciekącej piwnicy nadal aktualne jednak.... 
było robione przyłacze wodne do domu i szło ono przez drenaż ...wydaje mi sie ze drenaż w mijscu przecieku do piwnicy jest na nisko !!nawet o 1 m .. 
Zauwazyłam ze piwnica zaczeła wysychac ,ale po ulewnych desczach woda tam jest ..rynny zabezpieczone wiec to nie przez nie ... 
plan jest taki ze robily kolejny drenaż na głębokość 3,5 metra od frontu budynku i zachodząc na wschodnią elewację ...by przechwycic ta wodę którą nie wyłapuje ten aktualny drenaż . 
tak jak pisałam drenaż dziła w 80 % ,zanim go nie było wody pełno ...teraz podcieka jeden róg (spod jednej ściany )reszta piwnicy sucha ..

----------


## sylwia33

a to mój dren 

kolor rózowy to odcinek drena który chce wykonac

----------


## mika80

Witam !!!

Przeczytałam cały wątek i widzę, że z wodą to nie jest taka łatwa sprawa.
Mam ten sam problem - woda w piwnicy.  W czasie roztopów wody gruntowe  tak wysoko podchodzą, że zalewają mi piwnice. Izolacja została wykonana dość skrupulatnie, drenaż wokoło piwnicy czyli po dwóch stronach budynku - pośrodku studzienka do której spływa woda. Woda ze studzienki jest wypompowywana i wtedy jest ok. Niestety jeżeli nadmiar wody nie zostanie wypompowany woda dostaje się do piwnicy (w czasie roztopów i ulewnych deszczy wystarczy kilka godzin).

Zamierzamy wykonać drenaż z odprowadzeniem wody poza działkę (do rowu).

Proszę o rade czy:
- drenaż poprowadzić wokoło domu czy tylko przy ścianach piwnicy
- jak głęboko powinna być wkopana rura drenarska w stosunku do ław fund.
- w jakiej odległości od budynku powinna być ta rura umiejscowiona

Planowaliśmy również przy okazji pozbyć się wody z rynien i podłączyć ją do planowanego drenażu ale widzę, że nie jest to najlepszy pomysł.
Czy można to rozwiązać w sposób prawidłowy aby woda z rynien nie nasączała mi dodatkowo drenażu ???

proszę o pomoc

----------


## areq

> Witam !!!
> 
> Przeczytałam cały wątek i widzę, że z wodą to nie jest taka łatwa sprawa.
> Mam ten sam problem - woda w piwnicy.  W czasie roztopów wody gruntowe  tak wysoko podchodzą, że zalewają mi piwnice. Izolacja została wykonana dość skrupulatnie, drenaż wokoło piwnicy czyli po dwóch stronach budynku - pośrodku studzienka do której spływa woda. Woda ze studzienki jest wypompowywana i wtedy jest ok. Niestety jeżeli nadmiar wody nie zostanie wypompowany woda dostaje się do piwnicy (w czasie roztopów i ulewnych deszczy wystarczy kilka godzin).
> 
> Zamierzamy wykonać drenaż z odprowadzeniem wody poza działkę (do rowu).
> 
> Proszę o rade czy:
> - drenaż poprowadzić wokoło domu czy tylko przy ścianach piwnicy
> ...


Przeczytaj jeszcze raz wątek.Na wszystkie pytania które zadałaś są tu odpowiedzi.Jak Ci się nie chce szukać to znajdź moje odpowiedzi na niebiesko. :smile:  :smile: 
Chyba,że potrzebujesz potwierdzenia,bo specowi nie wierzysz..to poczekaj na innych :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 

_- drenaż poprowadzić wokoło domu czy tylko przy ścianach piwnicy_???Odpowiedzi tylko na to pytanie nie było-Dookoła chałupy a nie tylko tam gdzie piwnica.

----------


## daniowiola

czy mogę podłączyć drenaż i odpływ z rynien do kanalizacji?
działkę mam ze spadkiem, dom stoi 8metrów od dolnej granicy i od najnższej strony wychodzi z domu rura kanalizacyjna. Czy jak będe podłączał dom do studzienki kanalizacyjnej (ok 15m od domu) mogę też dołączyć drenaż i odpływ rynien?

----------


## Misialki

Nie możesz - chyba że jest osobna kanalizacja deszczowa.

----------


## daniowiola

> Nie możesz - chyba że jest osobna kanalizacja deszczowa.


to jest kanalizacja miejska  i deszczowa razem i niedaleko jest kolektor ściekowy

----------


## areq

> to jest kanalizacja miejska  i deszczowa razem i niedaleko jest kolektor ściekowy


Nie możesz podłączyć do deszczówki rynien i drenażu.Chyba że gestor sieci /jak w drodze to najczęsciej jest nim właściciel lub użytkownik drogi/ da Ci zgodę na podłączenie...

----------


## daniowiola

> Napisał daniowiola
> 
> to jest kanalizacja miejska  i deszczowa razem i niedaleko jest kolektor ściekowy
> 
> 
> Nie możesz podłączyć do deszczówki rynien i drenażu.Chyba że gestor sieci /jak w drodze to najczęsciej jest nim właściciel lub użytkownik drogi/ da Ci zgodę na podłączenie...


właścicielem drogi jestem ja bo jest wyłączona droga z mojej działki ale kanalizacja miejska nie moja już niestety.

Myślałem o tym że jak będe robił kanalizację domu od budynku do kanalizacji miejskiej to po drodze wstawię trójnik i podłącze odpływ z rynien, zasypie wszystko i nikt nic nie będzie wiedział,   :big grin:

----------


## BERNADETKA

Witam
Szykuje się do wykonania drenażu i mam mały problem.Działka jest z naturalnym spadkiem.W najniższej części stoi kilkunastoletnia 8-kręgową studnia.Teren jest tak podmokły, na tyle że przez całą cześć roku studnia zapełniona jest na maxa.Nie mam pojęcia gdzie odprowadzić wodę z drenażu ,a tym bardziej z rynien.Do rowu *"mam pod górkę"* a po 3 pozostałych stronach działki sąsiadów.Słyszałam o zbiornikach "bez tzw. dna" z siatką.Czy to jest dobre rozwiązanie? Ktoś doradzał mi odprowadzić od niego małe rurki na wszystkie "strony świata"  :big grin:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## Mariusz1

Witam,
sąsiad zrobił odprowadzenie wody z rynien swojego domu wzdłuż ogrodzenia dzielącego nasze posesje (fundament betonowy i słupki z siatką ogrodzeniową). Niby nic takiego, ale drenaż jest dokładnie wzdłuż całego fundamentu ogrodzenia tuż przy nim (rura drenażowa fi 100 w obsypce żwirowej). Mam obawy odnośnie takiego rozwiązania bo wydaje mi się, że nie jest to bez wpływu na trwałość ogrodzenia. Co o tym sądzicie ? Może nie ma się czym przejmować, ale jednak jakaś niepewność jest - np, czy ogrodzenie nie zacznie się sypać za jakiś czas z tego powodu, lub podmoknie i będzie się przechylać ?
Prośba o Wasze opinie na ten temat

----------


## pierwek

> Myślałem o tym że jak będe robił kanalizację domu od budynku do kanalizacji miejskiej to po drodze wstawię trójnik i podłącze odpływ z rynien, zasypie wszystko i nikt nic nie będzie wiedział,


będzie, będzie - zapuszczą kiedyś świece dymne do kanalizy i przyjdą do Ciebie jak zaczniesz puszczać sygnały dymne rynnami że o smrodzie wokół domu nie już nawet wspomnę bo to już jak kto lubi...  :wink:

----------


## Martinezio

Można zrobić kolana z rur tak, aby zawsze stała tam woda zamykająca przejście :> Gorzej, gdy przez x czasu nie będzie padało i woda odparuje...

----------


## lbryndal

witam

Czy można w wykopie ułożyć rurę obsypać ją kamykiem i zasypać ziemią do samej góry do poziomu gruntu ?
rura z kamykiem będzie owinięta geowłókniną a grunt jakią taki słabo przepuszczalny jakiś ił czy coś tego typu

----------


## Robak

tyle o drenażach a ja cały czas głupi

sąsiedzi dookoła mają pozakładane drenaże, tyle że wielu z nich ma piwnice
my nie mamy, za to gleba to sama glina, w najbliższym tygodniu ostatnie porządki wokół domu i albo robimy drenaże albo też nie
zatem proszę o rady - mamy dom niepodpiwniczony; glina, wody gruntowej nie widać ani zimą ani latem, ani wiosną; nie zauważyłem również by woda stalła przy odkopanych ławach (spadek działki w stronę tyłu domu; ławy od 2 lat widoczne)
poradźcie
czy wystarczy że teraz obsypię dom gliną i dookoła wykonam odwodnienie liniowe i wodę z rynien odczas deszczy doprowadzę do studni w ogrodzie?

----------


## Robak

:Confused:

----------


## coen

> tyle o drenażach a ja cały czas głupi
> 
> sąsiedzi dookoła mają pozakładane drenaże, tyle że wielu z nich ma piwnice
> my nie mamy, za to gleba to sama glina, w najbliższym tygodniu ostatnie porządki wokół domu i albo robimy drenaże albo też nie
> zatem proszę o rady - mamy dom niepodpiwniczony; glina, wody gruntowej nie widać ani zimą ani latem, ani wiosną; nie zauważyłem również by woda stalła przy odkopanych ławach (spadek działki w stronę tyłu domu; ławy od 2 lat widoczne)
> poradźcie
> czy wystarczy że teraz obsypię dom gliną i dookoła wykonam odwodnienie liniowe i wodę z rynien odczas deszczy doprowadzę do studni w ogrodzie?


Ja za sprawą wszystkich "dobrych doradców" odpuściłem sprawę drenażu został co prawda zrobiony ale wiem że nie przyłożono się do niego odpowiednio - dodatkowo podłączono stare rury melioracyjne do drenażu opaskowego. Na dodatek odradzono mi obsypanie budynku piaskiem oraz zrobienie studni chłonnej - no bo taniej etc.
Na skutki nie musiałem długo czekać po lutowych roztopach 20 cm wody w piwnicy. Oszczędności ??? w ubiegłym tygodniu na naprawę popełnionych wcześniej błędów wydałem 3000 pln.
Tyle mojej historii - jeżeli mogę doradzić połóż rurę drenarską obsyp żwirem i piaskiem zadbaj o to aby był odpowiedni odpływ z drenażu.
Rura drenarska kosztuje około 3,50 za metr więc .... wybór należy do Ciebie.
No i absolutnie nie łącz odwodnienia liniowego z drenażem opaskowym to muszą być dwa niezależne systemy.
Powodzenia

----------


## Robak

ciągnę dalej...
ja nie mam piwnicy   :Confused:

----------


## qwer123456

Witam,
mam nastepujący problem, z dwu stron działki płynie rzeczka, piwnica jest wykonana po środku domu i dno piwnicy jest poniżej lustra rzeki, ściany fundamentów są zaizolowane papą i styropianem i folią wypustkową, piwnica jest zaizolowana papą i posmarowana jest środkiem bitumicznym, na to jest zrobiona druga wylewka zazbrojona wraz z wodą szklaną, od ścian fundamentów odsunieta jest sciana z cegły o 10 cm za którą połozona jest folia i zalane jest to betonem z wodą szklaną. dom zasypany jest ziemia rodzimą a rynny są jeszcze nie wpuszczone do ziemi. Co większe opady w piwnicy pojawia sie 10 cm wody a po zimie bylo nawet 1 m.

Proszę o pomoc w pozbyciu sie problemu wody w piwnicy - jaki drenaż zastosować, jak odprowadzić wodę wiedząc ze lustro rzeki jest na wysokości 80 cm nad poziomem posadzki w piwnicy - rzeczka oddalona jest od domu jakies 10m

----------


## labas1

Masz tylko dwie opcje, zlikwidować piwnicę lub odkopać i poprawić izolację bo jest ewidentnie skopana.

----------


## kkdarch

Witam 
Ja co prawda jestem przed budową ale mam wiele niejasności co do drenażu.
Będę miał dom podpiwniczony a garaż będzie z boku z ławą schodkową .Spadek terenu jest nieznaczny ale nie mniej jeśli byłby napływ wody gruntowej to byłby od strony garażu.Teren jest meliorowany sączkami na głębokości 80cm (glina na pewno na dwa metry -głębiej nie wiem ) lecz w mojej studzience wodomierzowej zbiera się woda a po pewnym czasie od wypompowania poziom utrzymuje się jakieś 130cm od poziomu gruntu.Czy robić drenaż na wysokości ław garażu i łagodnie zejść do poziomu ław części podpiwniczonej?Niestety nie mam gdzie odprowadzić wody z drenażu (2,3m pod poziomem gruntu) więc planuję wykopać studnię chłonną na jakieś 5-6m ale nie wiem ile jest gliny i czy jest piach pod gliną.Co ze ścianą między garażem i piwnicą gdy drenaż garażu nie zbierze wszystkiej wody? http://kkdarch.wrzuta.pl/obraz/6ev6ztnO7wJ/dsc00237  :Roll:  [/url]

----------


## bobiczek

> To znaczy że nie wolno łączyć drenażu z rynnami? Oczywiście ruru z dziurkami jak do drenarki.
>  A co do poziomów to właśnie tego się obawiam że śa źle zrobione, nie widziałem żeby biegali z poziomicą.


i tu jest ta porażka.
Ja mam odprowadzone z rynien  osobno.5 rok funkcjonuje jak ta lala
Ale jedna rynna idzie do drenażu.
Tylko duże spadki, drenaż zrobiony pod moim okiem.
Nie ma najmniejszego problemu - wszysko spierdziela w dół daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaleko

----------


## bobiczek

> Witam 
> Ja co prawda jestem przed budową ale mam wiele niejasności co do drenażu.
> Będę miał dom podpiwniczony a garaż będzie z boku z ławą schodkową .Spadek terenu jest nieznaczny ale nie mniej jeśli byłby napływ wody gruntowej to byłby od strony garażu.Teren jest meliorowany sączkami na głębokości 80cm (glina na pewno na dwa metry -głębiej nie wiem ) lecz w mojej studzience wodomierzowej zbiera się woda a po pewnym czasie od wypompowania poziom utrzymuje się jakieś 130cm od poziomu gruntu.Czy robić drenaż na wysokości ław garażu i łagodnie zejść do poziomu ław części podpiwniczonej?Niestety nie mam gdzie odprowadzić wody z drenażu (2,3m pod poziomem gruntu) więc planuję wykopać studnię chłonną na jakieś 5-6m ale nie wiem ile jest gliny i czy jest piach pod gliną.Co ze ścianą między garażem i piwnicą gdy drenaż garażu nie zbierze wszystkiej wody? http://kkdarch.wrzuta.pl/obraz/6ev6ztnO7wJ/dsc00237  [/url]


uciekaj poniżej ław.
Ja sobie zrobiłem porządny drenaż a potem podkopałem w piwnicy niżej.
Wszystko co niżej - wraca mi.
A dałem już 2 płyty, papy na lepiku, cuda wianki.
Dzisiaj drugi rok zrobiłem rząpię, pompę, rurki i jak zagrożenie - to pompuje.
Tylko po co pytam......

----------


## bobiczek

> Witam,
> mam nastepujący problem, z dwu stron działki płynie rzeczka, piwnica jest wykonana po środku domu i dno piwnicy jest poniżej lustra rzeki, ściany fundamentów są zaizolowane papą i styropianem i folią wypustkową, piwnica jest zaizolowana papą i posmarowana jest środkiem bitumicznym, na to jest zrobiona druga wylewka zazbrojona wraz z wodą szklaną, od ścian fundamentów odsunieta jest sciana z cegły o 10 cm za którą połozona jest folia i zalane jest to betonem z wodą szklaną. dom zasypany jest ziemia rodzimą a rynny są jeszcze nie wpuszczone do ziemi. Co większe opady w piwnicy pojawia sie 10 cm wody a po zimie bylo nawet 1 m.
> 
> Proszę o pomoc w pozbyciu sie problemu wody w piwnicy - jaki drenaż zastosować, jak odprowadzić wodę wiedząc ze lustro rzeki jest na wysokości 80 cm nad poziomem posadzki w piwnicy - rzeczka oddalona jest od domu jakies 10m


poddaj się jak nie chcesz kosztów.
Albo spróbuj z rząpia jak ja.
Jedyne na razie sprawdzone.
Nie rób dodtakowych kosztów - bo efekty będą zerowe..l

----------


## bobiczek

> witam
> 
> Czy można w wykopie ułożyć rurę obsypać ją kamykiem i zasypać ziemią do samej góry do poziomu gruntu ?
> rura z kamykiem będzie owinięta geowłókniną a grunt jakią taki słabo przepuszczalny jakiś ił czy coś tego typu


zrobiłem tanio tak
rura, owinieta geowłóknina
od budynku stary ze złomu panel grzejny
z drugiej strony też
i sypałem kamień (płukany - z huty - wysoko miałem żwirem bym sie nie wypłacił)
I tak - usypane w srodku - panele do góry o metr
I dalej.
Aż do gruntu.
Pompuje 5 rok - jak zaglądam do studzienek po roztopach to wali jak z pompy na wsi takiej co to sie ręka machało.
Idzie jak burza, odprowadza daleko - i spokój.
Ale pracy troszkę i pilnowania i nie pozwólcie sie przekonać że - "na dole obsypać żwirem - a potem to zasypać, wziąść kasę i w długą.

----------


## bobiczek

> Witam,
> sąsiad zrobił odprowadzenie wody z rynien swojego domu wzdłuż ogrodzenia dzielącego nasze posesje (fundament betonowy i słupki z siatką ogrodzeniową). Niby nic takiego, ale drenaż jest dokładnie wzdłuż całego fundamentu ogrodzenia tuż przy nim (rura drenażowa fi 100 w obsypce żwirowej). Mam obawy odnośnie takiego rozwiązania bo wydaje mi się, że nie jest to bez wpływu na trwałość ogrodzenia. Co o tym sądzicie ? Może nie ma się czym przejmować, ale jednak jakaś niepewność jest - np, czy ogrodzenie nie zacznie się sypać za jakiś czas z tego powodu, lub podmoknie i będzie się przechylać ?
> Prośba o Wasze opinie na ten temat


ma na 100%
ja co prawda nie zagrażam nikomu bo obok pustka - ale w porze deszczowej raz pomyślałem że rura pękła - tak dawało i wybijało.
I że ma wpływ na wszystko co po drodze to nie ma to tamto.
Nawet moje robią obok doły i rowy z ciśnienia i nadmairu wody.
Opierdziel go wcześniej - niz sie przyzwyczai że tak ma zostac.....

----------


## bonart1

Witam,
mam pytanie - czy do drenazu zamiast grubego zwiru - 1-3cm, otoczakow, kamykow mozna zastosowac tluczen (takie cos biale co na drogi podsypuja?)

----------


## marcin_bnk

Witam. 
chce wode z dachu wpuscic do drenazu ktory bedziemy wykonywac z sasaidami , chcailem zapytac jaka rure zastosowac do samego drenu , tak zeby odbierala wode z dachu i jednoczesnie w jakims malym stopniu osuszala teren . Chodzi mi o to czy rura drenarska ma być otworowana na calym obwodzie , czy taka z pelnym spodem ?? Bo wode z dachu to rozumiem ze pelnymi rurami z pcv. 
Zanalazlem cos takiego , czy kktos stosowal tkie rury ?? http://www.polyteam.pl/index.php?page=ruryd
Jeszcze jedno czy wode z dachu moge bezposrednio puscic do rury drenarskiej poprzez trójnik ?? ałozmy ze rura drenarska bedzie 200.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam. 
> chce wode z dachu wpuscic do drenazu ktory bedziemy wykonywac z sasaidami , chcailem zapytac jaka rure zastosowac do samego drenu , tak zeby odbierala wode z dachu i jednoczesnie w jakims malym stopniu osuszala teren . Chodzi mi o to czy rura drenarska ma być otworowana na calym obwodzie , czy taka z pelnym spodem ?? Bo wode z dachu to rozumiem ze pelnymi rurami z pcv. 
> Zanalazlem cos takiego , czy kktos stosowal tkie rury ?? http://www.polyteam.pl/index.php?page=ruryd
> Jeszcze jedno czy wode z dachu moge bezposrednio puscic do rury drenarskiej poprzez trójnik ?? ałozmy ze rura drenarska bedzie 200.


Wode najpierw powinines skierowac do malego zbiornika, chocby zrobionego z rury 400mm, po to zeby na jego dnie osadzal sie piasek, a nie trafial do drenazu rozsaczjacego. Inaczej, zanieczyszczenia z dachu (po tygodniu bez deszczu), liscie itp, zatkaja Ci szybko drenaz.

Ilosc drenzu, srednica rur itp powinna byc dostosowana do chlonnosci Twojego gruntu. Tu szczegolow nie podam jak to sprawdzic, policzyc.

Moim zdanie rury z dziurkami na pelnym obwodzie. Te z czesciowymi dziurkami, sa po to zeby od gory wode z gruntu zbierac, a pelnym dolem tranposrtowac.

Nie musza to byc rury o duzej sztywnosci, szkoda kasy.

Rury powinienes obsypac piaskiem, idealnie grubym zwirem, po to, zeby wraz z opadami nie wmywalo do srodka do rury drobionutkiego mułu.
Gruby zwir dodatkowo stanowi zbiornik wody, bo wokol kamyczkow zostaje sporo pustego miejsca.


marcin

----------


## ponds79

Witajcie,

Podłączę się pod wątek, chociaż jeszcze nie wiemy czy robić drenaż czy nie. Mamy dwa budynki (dom i garaż) i póki co po prostu (od ponad roku) mamy założone ryry spustowe... i woda z nich leje się "tam gdzie chce" - nie komentujcie tego  :smile: 

Generalnie nie ma tragedii i wilgoć po roku pojawiła się "tylko" w spiżarce (tam nie ma ogrzewania), piwnic nie mamy. Przy intensywnych opadach jest jednak mokro wokół domu i wiadać, że ziemia jest mocno nasączona. Fundamenty nie pamiętam jaką mają wysokość ale są zamalowane dysperbitem, ocieplone, na to folia kubełkowa ale już obsypane chyba zwykłą ziemią z wykopu.

Zastanawiamy się jak odprowadzić wodę z dachów jak najdalej od budynku. Bierzemy pod uwagę:
a) "jakieś" korytka odprowadzające wodę parę metórw od budynku
b) drenaż (nie wiemy jaki)
c) odporowdzenie wody do paru studni chłonnych

Na znacznej powierzchni działki mamy na około 1m kolektor poziomy od pompy ciepła.
Pytanie - w jaki sposób "tanio" odprowadzić wodę z rur spustowych od budnyku na dalszę odległość?

----------


## pieknyromek

Jeśli macie odpowiednie warunki geologiczne to polecam nieśmiało moje rozwiązanie  :big grin:   :smile: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...eszcz%C3%B3wki

http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...cz%C3%B3wki-cd

Jakbyście napisali (tutaj albo na priv) gdzie dokładnie mieszkacie to być może będę mógł pomóc bo dość dobrze znam budowę geologiczną woj. pomorskiego.

----------


## sherif

Odgrzeję  :smile: 

Chcę zrobić drenaż rynien. Dachu mam ok 250m2, rynien 6 (po 3 na stronę). Grunt to przepuszczalny piasek, nigdy z wodą nie było problemu. Rury spustowej planuje wpuścić w studzienki z osadnikiem połączone z rurą drenarską przez ok 1m rurę pełną. 
Planuje dać ok 8m rury drenarskiej (110) na rynnę, rury obwinąć geowłókniną i dać podsypkę (ok-15-20cm) z kamieni (frakcja 16-32). 

Czy mam słuszne założenia, czy czegoś za mało / za dużo ?

----------


## pieknyromek

Założenia słuszne ale trochę się obawiam czy 8m rury drenarskiej odbierze wodę z rynny. Skoro masz tak przepuszczalny grunt to chyba tak, ja bym jednak dał sporo tej podsypki pod rury.

----------


## sherif

> Założenia słuszne ale trochę się obawiam czy 8m rury drenarskiej odbierze wodę z rynny. Skoro masz tak przepuszczalny grunt to chyba tak, ja bym jednak dał sporo tej podsypki pod rury.


ok drenaż gotowy. 3 dni pracy i 6 rynien + 2 odływy z wew zrobione. Teraz jednak aż tyle bym nie dawał rury, dawałem 5-8m + w niektórych jamy chłonne.
Sąsiad ma od 20 lat rurę z kolankiem i nigdy nawet o metr od domu kałuża nie doszła. W międzyczasie miałem zrobione  takie dziury na 1,5 szpadla i woda dochodziła do max 2/3 wys, a pojemność była jak z wiadra. Także grunt mam chłonny, bo to piasek. Myślę, że bez problemu wystarczy co zrobiłem, ostatnią nawet dałem 4,5m - zobaczymy czy styknie. Wkurzyłem się tylko na kamienia, kupiłem 5 ton a kamienie były zmieszane z piachem. Fianlnie dawałem geowłokninę tylko od góry.

----------


## Robinson74

> Przy "normalnym" drenażu spadek takiego rurociągu może być naprawde minimalny i wynosić już nawet 0,1%.


Jak to jest z tym spadkiem rur drenażu? W różnych miejscach czytam, że 0,1% do 5% - toż to 50-krotność. Raczej skłaniam się ku opcji 0,5%, a nie 5% jak ktoś gdzieś pisał.




> Zrobiłem drenaż opaskowy wokół piwnicy. Póki co - piwnica jest zakryta stropem, ale dachu jeszcze nie ma i jest otwór na klatkę schodową. Od kilku dni pada - sami wiecie. Czy to normalne, że pomimo ułożenia drenażu woda w piwnicy jeszcze stoi? Nie ma jeszcze betonu w piwnicy.
> Innymi słowy - jak szybko drenaż powinien odbierać wodę?


I jak? Sytuacja się ustabilizowała i nie masz wilgoci?

----------

